# LCD TV Power cable



## POGJONES (Jul 27, 2009)

I have an Onyx 15" LCD Combi which has an AC power adapter .Input 240v output 12 v 5.0A 60W. The TV comes out of a cupboard on an arm, and there is a 240 volt socket and a 12v socket in there. When on battery power could i plug straight in to the 12v. If so where could i get a 12v to 5.5 plug power cord.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

You don't need to convert to 5.5V. You have stated that the TV is 12V. Just plug it into the 12V outlet in your motorhome.
Just concerned that the TV is rated at 5Amps, ok if you have a solar panel or at least mains hook up every three days or so if static for long time.
Gerry


----------



## POGJONES (Jul 27, 2009)

Gerry what i mean is the power socket on the tv is a socket which takes a 5.5mm plug like on a power adapter. so i would need a cord with 12v plug to fit the newer type sockets and on the other end the 5.5mm plug to fit the tv


----------



## Guinea-pig (Apr 10, 2009)

*12v connector*

go and visit Maplins electrical store, should be one in every town. they will fix you up with said plug it may be on a fitted cord buy a new type 12v connector cut the cord to required length and fix to 12vi connector. did this in my auto sleeper with the old type connector, worked ok. Best of luck. GP


----------



## Guinea-pig (Apr 10, 2009)

*12v connector*

go and visit Maplins electrical store, should be one in every town. they will fix you up with said plug it may be on a fitted cord buy a new type 12v connector cut the cord to required length and fix to 12vi connector. did this in my auto sleeper with the old type connector, worked ok. Best of luck. GP


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

GP,
You beat me to it. I would try Maplins, but on the other hand nearly all 12V accessories use the same plug.
Gerry


----------



## Shubberdog (Apr 30, 2008)

If your TV is a LCD screen please don't connect it to the 12v supply on your van. If you do sooner or later the screen will go black and it will not be repaired under warranty. I know someone who done this to two TVs in one holiday. the reason is the TV is made to work on 12v the supply from your bat. is never 12v it can be between 11v and 13.5 depending on the state of charge. 
Now I know someone will come up and say they have been using there TV on the bat. for 5 years without a problem well if you have you have been very lucky 
Get a 12v to 12v regulated PS. it's not worth the risk they can be found on Ebay for about £40


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Shubberdog, well done with your first post!  :wink:

Ebay for £40ish OR our very own Snellyvision for LESS:

http://www.snellyvision.co.uk/store/index.php?searchStr=12v+stabiliser&_a=viewCat

Amperor - top quality, I believe.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Its not just TV's. I have just charged a caravan owner my call out fee to tell him he has fried his Grundig HD satellite box by plugging it straight into the 12V socket. 

You may be lucky and get away with it but is it worth the risk? 


Trevor


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Shubberdog said:


> If your TV is a LCD screen please don't connect it to the 12v supply on your van. If you do sooner or later the screen will go black and it will not be repaired under warranty. I know someone who done this to two TVs in one holiday. the reason is the TV is made to work on 12v the supply from your bat. is never 12v it can be between 11v and 13.5 depending on the state of charge.
> Now I know someone will come up and say they have been using there TV on the bat. for 5 years without a problem well if you have you have been very lucky
> Get a 12v to 12v regulated PS. it's not worth the risk they can be found on Ebay for about £40


This is a bit of a worry. Obviously nobody has told Autosleepers who fit a small LCD TV wired to a 12volt plug.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Some TVs are designed to deal with voltage instability and I imagine those fitted as standard in a motorhome would be OK. But the vast majority are unsuitable to be plugged direct into the 12 volt socket and need a device such as Amperor or a run of the mill inverter to prevent damage as has already been stated.


----------



## POGJONES (Jul 27, 2009)

Looked at the item on snellyvision, looks like it's just the job. I have sent them an email to ask the best way to sort the plug end as it has the usual cig lighter plug. Mine is the newer type socket which is a smaller diameter.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> This is a bit of a worry. Obviously nobody has told Autosleepers who fit a small LCD TV wired to a 12volt plug.


Some TV's (eg the Avtex range) are designed to run on 12V. They have the voltage stabilizer built into the TV. If its fitted as standard by Autosleeper then it will almost certainly be OK.

The problem arises on TV's that have an external box to power from the mains. Some people see the "12V in" label on the rear of the casing but do not realise the external box has the regulator and transformer from mains to 12V.

Trevor


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

Pogjones

The amperor 12v stabiliser has the new type plug so it will fit the smaller continental type 12v socket


----------

